# c-section of twins



## respinoza10 (Sep 12, 2010)

Our doctor provided ob care to a patient who was having twins. They were delivered by c-section. How would you code twins delivered by c-section? And would you append a modifier?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 13, 2010)

59510-22 with 651.01, V27.2


----------



## respinoza10 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you sooo much!  You solved the issue.


----------

